
Barilla pasta boss's anti-gay comments spark boycott call - seneka
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/i-would-never-use-homosexual-couples-in-my-adverts-barilla-pasta-bosss-anti-gay-comments-spark-8841902.html
======
bobby_9x
That's his personal opinion. I have no idea why people are getting so upset
about it.

~~~
dalke
It says that his opinion is not just a personal opinion but also extends to
how the company does business. It quotes him as saying “I would never do an
advert with a homosexual family…if the gays don’t like it they can go an eat
another brand.“

Thus, those calling for a boycott are doing exactly what Barilla suggests they
do.

------
zeitg3ist
(2013)

